# headlight wiring???



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ok i have a idea floating through my lil noggin.....i know this is me being lazy but how exactly do i get just the side light on our brutes to light up without the head i want the main beam off just the side marker light on and when i flip to high beam everything comes on......i wanna try something......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

just unplug the main one?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Cut the wire to the low beam. Lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

if i cut the wire to the low beam will it still keep the sidemarker light on though????.....i have thought about that but wasnt sure if it would kill the sidemarker light


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I see people doing just the side markers in color... so there has to be a way.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i know i have blue ones in mine but need to know how they are getting them to just come on with low beam without the headlight....someone has to know


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could you not do them like we do the fan? Just tie into the hot wire going into the light, with a separate wire from a new toggle...?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

All you have to do is cut the red wire with yellow stripe going to the headlight on each side to have just the color lights to come on on low beam I can get a pic tomorrow if ya want


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sweet i knew there was a way without having to add wire and crap so just snip that wire on each side and im good to go......now cutting that wire will still have my high beam like regular correct..if so im doing something tomm then posting pics


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats correct bro, both my brutes are done that way.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Marker lights only on low beam, all lights come on with high beam

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh man if thats all ther is to it i might go do mine now lol. is it the same color wires on all years? Red with the Yellow tracer?

What you got on your minde Brandon? or is it top seceret


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Vinnie just what you got done without a switch and the marker light....keep it on the dl lol just kiddin go do yours then post a pic you are the one I got the idea from I just didn't wanna add a switch


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

OH ok that is a good idea Brandon... never thought of it :thinking:. I am gonna buy the bulbs this weekend and try to get them in, when i do i will post it up. whats the bulb # like a 194 wedge bulb


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes 194 wedge works


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

superbrightleds has em, thats wehre I got my from. I just cut the wire and all is well!

Just gotta re adjust headlights too


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

yes the wires should be the same on all years just snip the wire and done some tape it up i never did


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not done yet that was just me cutting that wire I gotta go to the store tomm to get the rest


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Lookin good man!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you have to cut that wire on both lights or is there a better spot closer to the battery for just one cut? I was thinking of throwing a switch on it so I can have all options and 1 switching point would work better





Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Most just cut the wire on each side but I would imagine they would run together somewhere probably up under the pod would be my guess


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

That looks good with the bule in there. Are you going to do blue LEDs under the fenters to match?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ He already has.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i had the blue under them....... but i have already taken them off.......they looked sweet just wasnt for me


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok fellas I got it all installed waiting for night time to get a good pic.....it has been done before but I did all this without adding any wiring or switches hopefully she looks good will find out tonight


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

was taken a while ago but you get the point


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice ricky I like the LEDs on by themselves


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok fellas got it all done with some pics this is how most do theirs....











Here's how mine our now with low beam


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks great tonka, nice job man.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

can u get the 194 wedge bulbs at a auto parts store or do u have to order them.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You can get them at the parts house, but usually very limited selection as far as colors goes. superbrightleds is the place most of us get them, be warned, they can get a little pricey.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i ordered sme off of ebay earlier. a pack of 10 in color red was 7.80 shipped. im hoping its the right ones if nt im nt out anything. 

rather be rack deep than on hear


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

That looks nice Brandon. Looks like I will have to order the green 194 led bulbs as I cannot find them locally.


----------



## HOWIE68 (Apr 19, 2012)

I read that if you cut before the light hosing you can kill the power to the whole light. I just put green in mine. You have to take everything apart to put the new LED in anyway. Just cut the red and yellow at main light. It's right there.Very easy and looks good.


----------



## Frosty19 (Apr 10, 2014)

Didn't want to start a new thread for a related question so it's a slightly different idea. 

I want to use my factory headlight wiring to power an LED bar. 
Is it possible to unplug my factory headlight wiring and use it to power the bar? 

I want to black out the headlights with plastidip as they're terrible anyways and don't need the factory lights (even the entire housing for that matter) having power at all and this way my LED bar would run like the factory lighting with the switch (minus the hi beam of course)


----------

